# 18g Marineland Community Tank



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's a few shots of my tank and some of the fish. Marineland half hexagon w/ american aqualife? 12w bulbs. Everything in this tank is ulta healthy, they all fat and eating well.

Pictures by canadianbudz604 - Photobucket


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a cool tank, seems all the pix are sideways tho


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

*My tank pt 2*

Sorry bout the quality of pics


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Open an account in Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket , upload your pictures in photobucket first and just use your picture's IMG code when you post it here.


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah sorry guys bout the quality, i need to fix the pics


----------



## canadianbudz604 (Oct 29, 2010)

Link added and rotated pics


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is what I meant :


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very interesting tank. I haven't seen one like that before, though I've had a few Marineland Eclipses. Nice looking fish, too.


----------

